# Tango Tot RIP my darling



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

A few days ago due to a vet not recognising Tango was very poorly:war:-even though she was bubbling, skin problems, and had bled from the mouth...
my Tango had to be put down by the local vet as she was so poorly. We think she had died from septecamia like Jack(not having much luck eh?)
as a result of her bloodstream having being invaded by bacteria probably due to RI.
So cross about it all....


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*sorry to here bout your loss*

hope it dont put you off trying again


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP Tango


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

thanks guys
still a bit raw from it all


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Chin up... 
Another beautiful snake...
R.I.P Tango xxx


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks, I am in tears now thinking of her. My hubby bought her for me with her sis at christmas a couple of years back. Here they are Tango and her sis Coco..the little girl is Cassie one of my 3 daughters


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

It's always hard losing pets... I was in bits for ages when my corn passed away in 2005...
Cassie is a cutie too by the way!! :smile:


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

Rip at least you cna alway buy another when i lost Fireball I decided that i should wagt abit befor i got anoer cald blooded thing and the my fater decided no more pets when i turned 18 but as it hapen i am now in uni any way so unfortunatly do not have the time now


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

he looks cool


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

R.i.p Tango


----------

